# Roasting light with a gene



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I am attempting to roast a colombian high grown to light level. Any tips on the best way to achieve this?

Here is a cross section of a bean from my first roast.









I'm not sure but it looks underdeveloped in the centre.

I built the heat up slowly at 1200w dropped to 1050w at 1c then ended 1 min later.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

From a cold gene, and not running any special preheating....that the first 2 minutes as doing nothing. Try building the heat at 1180W, during 1st drop the heat (try 1100), ending 1 min later is a bit fast, try stretching it another minute, but at slightly less power to keep the roast level...should help even out the inside. Aim for a total roast time of around 16m as remember the first couple of minutes is doing almost nothing.

It was a long time Ago I used my gene, but i think that should work....


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Second try taking on board above advice. Looks much better. Thanks @DavecUK


----------

